# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Cable TV

## Strungout

I have Optus cable TV  and due to some renovations I am doing I want to pre wire a room so I can relocate the TV etc in the near future. 
Can somebody tell me what type of cable Optus use from the  box on the side of the house to the wall outlet for the set top box.. 
Would this cable be the same for Digital TV? 
I am going to get them to re connect it all but I just thought I would  put the cable in while I have access. 
I have tried to contact Optus  to find out but thats like pulling teeth! 
Thanks 
Greg

----------


## Exador

> Can somebody tell me what type of cable Optus use from the box on the side of the house to the wall outlet for the set top box.. 
> **Optus use quad-shield RG6 
> Would this cable be the same for Digital TV? 
> **yes 
> I am going to get them to re connect it all but I just thought I would  put the cable in while I have access. 
> I have tried to contact Optus  to find out but thats like pulling teeth! 
> Thanks 
> Greg

  You're welcome,  :Smilie: 
Craig

----------


## normell

Go and ask the TV techy guys at Hardly Normal, they should know, and will tell you  
Normell

----------


## zathras

Some good quality RG-6 will see you right.

----------


## Babytoolman

Strungout, 
RG6 quadshield is the cable with 75ohm hex terminators are used to terminate the cable. If you ring optus you may be able to get them to give you the cable to run on their behalf. they will then come an terminate it for you. well i used to allow that to happen when i was the project manager on the Optus installation project about 6 years ago. If you use the wrong cable they will not use it. 
Roger

----------


## Strungout

Thanks Roger, 
I will try to give them a call. 
They are a bit  hard to contact! 
 Do they use any specific brand Belden? Also would it be the same for Digital? 
Regards 
Greg

----------


## Iain

> Go and ask the TV techy guys at Hardly Normal, they should know, and will tell you  
> Normell

  Are these the same 'tech' guys that told me that firewire and USB are the same????
That is one outfit I wouldn't trust.
For Pay TV not only does it have to be RG6 Quad but it also has to be 'approved RG6 Quad', pretty sure Belden is one of them.
The connectors are 'F' and I think they now use Augat compression fittings not crimp.

----------


## spartan

If you are pre-wiring, the other consideration is any future back channel, and ethernet option.   
I have gone through the same process recently, only with foxtel. 
I purchased RG 6 Quad Shield with crimp connectors, the installers don't like the DIY screw on types. 
I got a wall plate from my local Hills Distributor which had an f connector, and two RG 45 connector keystones. 
This allowed me to put the foxtel/optus cable, a phone line for the digital back channel, and an ethernet connection for future proofing/computer connection all through the one wall point. 
I also put a quad HPM excel powerpoint in to elimate the need for a separate powerboard. 
When the installers came they spent about 2 mintues looking at the stuff I did, said 'sweet' and connected me to the street connection, and enabled my cards. They rekoned that I'd made their day as they get paid per call not how long it takes. 
Cheers

----------


## Iain

> I purchased RG 6 Quad Shield with crimp connectors, the installers don't like the DIY screw on types.

  The only reason that 'some' installers don't like them is because they are time consuming and take considerably longer to put on, time is money and they are hard on the fingers if you don't have the 'T' bar tool.
Some installers prefer them as they offer a better electrical contact than crimp.
They were never designed as DIY connectors.

----------


## Babytoolman

Iain, 
No they would not be the same installers that claim that firewire is the same as USB. That would be the cowboys that came in and cut the price of installation down to almost nothing and that is why now there is so much electrical interference on connectors.  
Strungout,
Compression fittings is what was mandatory on all Optus installations and this is the best type of connection as the dialectric does not get altered like compression fittings end to do.
Belden was one of the approved cables.  
If you call BSA (broadcast services australia) they can help you they do some of the installations now and some of the good guys are over with them. 
Roger

----------


## John Wilson

It depends... 
The good book will tell you that you must use 'Foxtel or Optus' approved Quad shielded RG Cable. 
You can buy it from a number of good electronics outlets, or Electrical Trade outlets. 
Try Altronics or Middys. 
As for installation, your supposed to be a licenced installer to lay cable. Lots of reasons why, mainly around safety. 
I would contact you local Antenna Installer, or Sparkie to install and terminate the cable.

----------

